# Помогите найти кнопки к баяну Агат.



## vladimirkuralin (21 Май 2013)

Требуется один ряд кнопок черно-белых пуговиц-кнопок на правую клавиатуру. Или полный комплект белых кнопок на правую клавиатуру. Если есть у кого, отзовитесь. Мой тел. в Самаре 89050186228. Эл. почта: [email protected]


----------

